# baby gator lure



## jrhopkins

no alligators in this part of the country but i think i'll try it out anyhow. difinitly something they haven't seen here before real nice wake action. 7"


----------



## bluegill314

Amazing. Absolutely amazing. Stunned silence.....

Eric


----------



## jerkin

Wow.......


----------



## JamesT

yowza! Schweeet work! What are the joints? Kevlar? Hi lb test braid? Nice job and fantastic paint!


----------



## jrhopkins

JamesT said:


> yowza! Schweeet work! What are the joints? Kevlar? Hi lb test braid? Nice job and fantastic paint!


the hinge system is through wire stainless steel. the wire forms the eye at the front of each segment and the pin for the next segment, etc., putting the stress throughout the bait, here's a pic of the internal assembly. lots of bending:hypnotized:!


----------



## JamesT

Very impressive! That is some inspiration right there! How much for a 3" model?


----------



## muskyslayer96

Awsome! way to push the envelope!


----------



## scallop

Very nice work! mebbe you could take it down to the Tusc. since they seem to have a couple resident gators........


----------



## MuskieJim

That lure really is unreal. True artwork. If I were you, I'd send one to Larry Dahlburg or someone who fishes places like the amazon, etc. Who knows, you might get some well-deserved recognition for that bait....


----------



## jcrazy

Cool looking bait. How well did it produce for ya?


----------



## dacrawdaddy

Thanks for sharing great info!!


----------

